# Erfahrungen/Reviews Dell P2414H AH-IPS 23.8"?



## Akarion (27. November 2013)

Servus zusammen,

Hat jemand von euch diesen Monitor Dell Professional P2414H, 23.8" (860-BBBQ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Ich wundere mich warum es noch nicht viele Tests oder Reviews zu diesem Monitor gibt, der scheint ja wirklich fast die AH-IPS Eierlegendewollmilchsau zu sein. Über Google habe ich nur sehr wenige Tests/Reviews dazu gefunden, u.A. diesen bei Tftcentral Dell P2414H Review der an sich echt nicht schlecht ausfällt.

Der Dell gefällt mir optisch sehr gut. Deshalb und wegen dem TFTCentral Review habe ich mich nun für meine geplante Dualmonitor-Anschaffung für diesen Monitor erweichen lassen. Die 23.8" stören mich zwar ein wenig, da ich einen 24" möchte, aber es sind ja fast 24". Ich hoffe ich bin beim Wechsel vom 24" 1200p Auflösung zur 1080p Auflösung nicht zu sehr enttäuscht!


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2013)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann ist der Monitor erst seit   03.09.2013 gelistet. Von daher wird das ein bisschen dauern, bis die ersten Tests ein trudeln.


----------



## black-wizard (28. November 2013)

Ich hab mir gerade eben den Dell P2414H bestellt bei Computeruniverse. Mit neuem Kundenkonto bekommst du einen 5 Euro Gutschein + versandkostenfreie Lieferung. Kostet dann nur 199 Euro. 

Lt dem Test scheint er wohl absolut perfekt zu sein für das Geld und hat das neueste AH-IPS Panel.

Preis ist jetzt schon auf 219 gestiegen. Mit Neukunden Gutschein also 214 Euro. Satte 15 Euro mehr als heute Vormittag.


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2013)

> Preis ist jetzt schon auf 219 gestiegen. Mit Neukunden Gutschein also 214 Euro. Satte 15 Euro mehr als heute Vormittag.


Damit bewegt er sich stark auf den Preis des Eizo Forris FS2333 zu. Für mich persönlich wäre er damit keine Option mehr. 

Aber so ist das halt bei Angebot und Nachfrage. Da schalten die Händler meistens sehr schnell. :/


----------



## Akarion (28. November 2013)

Wah was für ein Sch****... ich muss noch auf meine Kohle warten.. vor zwei Wochen war er bei notebooksbilliger auch noch für 193,90€ + Versand zu haben..


----------



## black-wizard (28. November 2013)

Kann ja auch sein, dass der Preis etwas fällt. Schließlich ist er lediglich heute Nachmittag erst gestiegen. Heute Vormittag wie schon gesagt bestellt für 199 Euro inkl. Versand also wie vor zwei Wochen bei notebooksbilliger.de für 193,90€ + Versand. 
Einfach bei computeruniverse ein neues Kundenkonto anlegen 

Bin schon gespannt wie der Monitor so ist aber dank dem nagelneuen AH-IPS Panel kann er nur gut sein


----------



## Möxe (28. November 2013)

Also ich hab hier eigentlich angefangen diesen Monitor zu empfehlen! Ich hatte eigentlich auch vor mir diesen zu kaufen, weil er einfach ein perfekter Allrounder Monitor ist.
Besser als die Dell Ultrasharp (23, 24 Zöller) Serie sind diese Professional Monitore (23, 24 Zöller) auf jeden Fall. Die Ultrasharps wurden oft empfohlen, aber es gab einige Probleme (z.B Ghosting), wo einige gesagt haben, da gibt es eindeutig bessere Alternativen.

Ab 200 Euro würde ich definitiv zum Dell P2414H greifen und es gibt jetzt eigentlich schon genügend Testberichte, die es bestätigen. 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann ist der Monitor erst seit   03.09.2013 gelistet. Von daher wird das ein bisschen dauern, bis die ersten Tests ein trudeln.



Ich denke mal die 3 Testberichte sollten ausreichen  
Dell P2414H Review - PC Monitors
Ñëåäîì çà äðóãèìè. Îáçîð è òåñòèðîâàíèå ìîíèòîðà Dell P2414H :: Overclockers.ru
Dell P2414H Review


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2013)

@ Möxe

Danke! Nur der Test von TFT Central ist mir ausführlich genug. 



> Bin schon gespannt wie der Monitor so ist aber dank dem nagelneuen AH-IPS Panel kann er nur gut sein


Ich sag´s immer wieder, und kann es nur wiederholen! Verlasst euch *nicht* nur auf das Panel!!! 

Selbst wenn das Panel das gleiche ist, bringt das noch gar nichts, da es auf die Ansteuerung, also die Elektronik auch ankommt. 

Hier ein Beispiel anhand der Reaktionszeit:

3x Dell der 13er Serie

- Dell U2713HM
- Panel: AH-IPS
- Angegeben Reaktionszeit: 8ms
- gemessene Reaktionszeit: 14,3ms


- Dell U2413
- Panel: AH-IPS
- Angegebene Reaktionszeit: 6ms
- gemessene Reaktionszeit: 11,5ms


- Dell U2713H
- Panel: AH-IPS
- Angegebene Reaktionszeit: 6ms
- gemessene Reaktionszeit: 11,8ms                         

Das gleiche Spiel geht mit Kontrast, Inputlag etc. etc. so weiter.


----------



## soth (29. November 2013)

Das ist aber nicht dasselbe Panel Pain


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2013)

Es ging nicht darum, das das Panel gleich ist. 
Sondern darum, das die Leute meinen, sobald ein AH-IPS Panel verbaut ist, wäre der Monitor uneingeschränkt Spieletauglich. 

Zitat: Bin schon gespannt wie der Monitor so ist aber dank dem nagelneuen AH-IPS Panel *kann er nur gut sein

*Und genau das muss eben nicht sein. Wir hatte ja auch schon AH-IPS Panels mit 22,6 Millisekunden Latenzzeit.


----------



## black-wizard (29. November 2013)

Also ich habe mich für den Dell entschieden wegen den positiven Reviews auf den genannten englischen Seiten. Das ist ja nichts anderes als Prad auf englisch auf ebenfalls sehr ausführlich. 

Lt. den Tests scheint er besser zu sein als die üblichen Verdächtigen wie UH2312 und IPS235


----------



## Akarion (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab ihn gestern hier bestellt LED-Monitor 60.5 cm (23.8 ") Dell P2414H 1920 x 1080 Pixel 16:9 8 ms VGA, DVI, DisplayPort, USB IPS versandkostenfrei | voelkner - direkt günstiger für rund 208€ inkl. versandkostenfrei Heute ist er schon wieder teurer geworden. Soll morgen verschickt werden.

Edit: Lieferschwierigkeiten -.- soll nun KW51 bei mir eintreffen...


----------



## black-wizard (5. Dezember 2013)

Meiner ist auch noch nicht da bzw. verschickt 
Bei computeruniverse steht aber in der Bestellanzeige "Lagernd und für Sie reserviert". 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit computeruniverse?
Dauert die Abwicklung dort immer solange?
Habe letzte Woche schon das Geld überwiesen.


----------



## Tobsen218 (6. Dezember 2013)

Und schon was Neues?


----------



## black-wizard (7. Dezember 2013)

Heute ist der Monitor gekommen. Morgen wird er getestet


----------



## Tobsen218 (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich freue mich auf einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht


----------



## black-wizard (8. Dezember 2013)

So gerade eben die erste Stunde vor dem Monitor verbracht, jetzt kann ich schon etwas mehr sagen. Bilder spare ich mir, man findet genügend in den Testberichten von PCMonitors und TFTCentral...

Verarbeitungsqualität vom Gerät selber ist klasse, das Plastik ist leicht angeraut und wirkt edel. Ist auch pflegeleicht im Gegensatz zu Monitoren mit Hochglanzrahmen wie mein alter Samsung. Der bekommt schon vom hinschauen Kratzer 
Der Standfuß wird am Monitor quasi nur eingeclipst, hält aber bombenfest und der Monitor steht sicher. Höhenverstellung, Neigung, etc. funktioniert alles tadellos. 

Die Werkseinstellungen von Helligkeit/Kontrast sowie Farben ist schon relativ gut wie man auch in den Tests lesen kann. Mir persönlich hat es nicht so gefallen und habe daher mit den ICC Profilen von TFT Central und PC Monitors etwas gespielt. Die Settings und ICC Profil von TFT Central haben scho eine kleine Verbesserung gebracht. Mir war allerdings das ganze etwas zu dunkel und rotstichig. Mit den Setting und ICC Profil von PCMonitors hat mir das ganze schon besser gefallen. Habe trotzdem den Rot-Wert noch um eine Stufe (99 auf 98) gesenkt. So gefällt mir das ganze jetzt erstmal wunderbar. 

Insgesamt ist die Schärfe, Farben und Blickwinkelstabilität wirklich erste Sahne. Eine deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber TN Panels. Ich würde den Monitor jederzeit wieder kaufen. Optisch schlicht und elegant, technisch ein Volltreffer für ca. 200 Euro. 

Meine bisherigen Einstellungen:
Farbprofil: Dell P2414H von PC Monitors
RGB: 98 / 97/ 98
Helligkeit: 65
Kontrast: 75


----------



## MorbidMartin (8. Dezember 2013)

Wie ist diese Monitor in Spielen ?


----------



## black-wizard (8. Dezember 2013)

Also Spiele habe ich noch nicht getestet, kommt aber noch die nächsten Tag. 

Ein Punkt ist mir jedoch "negativ" aufgefallen. Ich wollte den Monitor über DVI verbinden da Zero Core Power meiner HD 7950 mit Displayport nicht funktioniert. Ein DVI Kabel mit Ferrit Kern passt leider nicht durch die Kabeldurchführung des Standfußes. Da haben wohl die Ingenieure nicht dran gedacht. Hab mir jetzt ein neues DVI-D Kabel ohne Ferrit Kern gekauft aber mit zweifacher Abschirmung: deleyCON Premium HQ DVI Kabel DVI-D High Speed / 3D / Full HD / 1080p - [2m]
Natürlich kann man das mitgelieferte Displayport Kabel verwenden aber wer Zero Core Power einer aktuellen AMD Grafikkarte nutzen möchte, benötigt eben DVI. Was die Bildqualität angeht macht es ja kein Unterschied. 

Ansonsten bin ich nach wie vor begeistert


----------



## Akarion (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich kotze gleich, hab grad ne E-Mail von Völkner bekommen dass es wegen großer Nachfrage zu Lieferengpässen kommt. Mein voraussichtlicher Liefertermin ist jetzt der 24.12.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2013)

24.12? Das klingt irgendwie arg nach Platzhalter.


----------



## Tobsen218 (9. Dezember 2013)

Abbestellen und bei Computeruniverse neu bestellen. Dann hast du Ihn auf jeden Fall schneller


----------



## black-wizard (9. Dezember 2013)

So hab nun die ersten paar Runden Battlefield 3 am neuen Monitor hinter mir und kann nur positives berichten. Im Gegensatz zum "alten" Samsung (war ja gerade mal knapp 2 Jahre alt) mit TN-Panel kann ich keine Verschlechterung feststellen. Im Gegenteil, es wirkt einfach knackiger alles durch das AH-IPS Panel. Von Lags, etc. habe ich nichts feststellen können. Das deckt sich auch mit den bekannten Reviews. 
Btw, einfach mal auch in die Foren von PCMonitors und TFTCentral reinschauen, da gibt es auch ein paar Diskussionen über den P2414H und schon die ersten User-Reviews. Bisher alles positiv, jeder ist begeistert von dem Gerät auch die ambitionierten Gamer. 

Heute war noch ein Kumpel da der einen Dell U2312HM hat. War ebenfalls begeistert davon und er meinte, dass die Farben und besonders Graustufen und Schwarz noch einen kleinen Tick besser wirken. Natürlich alles subjektiv da wir keine Testgeräte haben. Eine Verbesserung beim IPS Glow gibt es auch, davon merkt man beim P2414H wirklich so gut wie nichts mehr. Kein Vergleich zu ältere IPS Modelle. 

Also für alle die einen Monitor bis 200 Euro suchen scheint es momentan wohl nichts besseres zu geben, da sich meine Erfahrungen mit denen in anderen Foren decken. Somit werde ich den Monitor wohl nicht mehr hergeben 

Achja, hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass der Unterschied zwischen 22" und 24" so großs ist. Die 2" mehr merkt man deutlich.


----------



## denyo62 (19. Dezember 2013)

hab jetzt auch seit einigen tagen den Dell P2414H .... bis jetz kann ich nur positives drüber sagen wobei mir jedoch der vergleich zu anderen gleichwertigeren Monitoren fehlt.

An die Besitzer unter euch hab ich mal ne frage : Ich bin mir relativ sicher dass sich der Monitor anfangs skalieren ließ .. jetzt geht das irgwie nicht mehr .. auch über den Amd ccc find ich die settings zum skalieren nicht .. 

mir ist aufgefallen dass am oberen Rand paar milimeter fehlen .. das wollt ich nur korrigieren aber klappt net .. jemand ne Idee ?   Monitor ist über den Display port an eine r9 290 angeschlossen mit aktuellen Treibern


----------



## black-wizard (26. Dezember 2013)

@ Akarion
Wie siehts aus, hast du deinen Monitor schon bekommen?


----------



## Akarion (3. Januar 2014)

Nein. Die Lieferzeit ging bis in den Januar raus. Ich hab storniert und die Preise waren dann auch nicht mehr so niedrig. Ich warte jetzt erstmal ab bis er in aktzeptablen Stückzahlen und Preisen verfügbar ist bzw bis es sich eingependelt hat.


----------

